# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  اللقب التاسع لهينان في العام 2007

## loveme1407

حصدت البلجيكية جوستين هينان المصنفة أولى لقبها التاسع لهذا الموسم والثامن والثلاثين في مسيرتها بفوزها على الفرنسية تاتاينا غولوفان بسهولة نسبية 6-4 و6-4 في المباراة النهائية من دورة زيوريخ السويسرية الدولية لكرة المضرب البالغة جوائزها 945 الف يورو.
وجددت هينان فوزها على غولوفان بعد أن كانت تغلبت عليها في السابع من الشهر الحالي في المباراة النهائية لدورة شتوتغارت الألمانية، لتضيف لقبي هذا الشهر إلى ألقاب دبي والدوحة ووارسو ورولان غاروس وايستبورن وتورونتو وفلاشينغ ميدوز التي أحرزتها البلجيكية في العام 2007.
وحققت هينان في طريقها إلى فوزها العشرين على التوالي، الفوز الرابع على  غولوفان في أربع مواجهات بين اللاعبتين.

----------

